# Road America HPDE April 30'th - May 1'st



## wrencher1 (Apr 21, 2011)

*The MFBA Road America Event is fast approaching!*










New to your site thought I let you know about a great event.

Spring is here and I hope you're ready to hit the track! Our spring
rental of Road America is the weekend of April 30'th and May 1'st.

We have a few announcements in regards to this springs rental.

First, we've updated our website!
http://roadamerica.mfba.org/
Registration for the event has never been easier!

Secondly, as indicated by the front page of our website, group
C-Intermediate is almost full. If you wish to run in group C please
get your registrations in ASAP! Late group C registrations may be
bumped up to group B or down to group D.

Along with that though, and unlike our previous events, this event we
will limit the amount of registrations allowed. We are capping
registrants at 30 cars per group. We may move late registrants around
as groups become filled.

What does this mean? It means get your registrations in before the
event is sold out!!

Lastly, we need to thank all of you for helping make our previous
events a success. We're here again asking you to help spread the word. Please
help us make it a great success!!

Thanks and we hope to see you in a few weeks!

- MFBA


----------

